# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  chương trình convert từ file application (của C) qua file source (của C)

## daianevent

đại ca nào có chương trình convert từ file application (của c) qua file source (của c),bác nào pro giúp với! thank nhìu

----------


## tanphatdoor

chuyển từ file application (của c) qua file source (của c) là quá trình decompile.
quá trình compile ra file exe là quá trình rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều bước ... [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn có thể search google với từ khóa decompile c++
mình có thể giới thiệu cho bạn chương trình
*the dcc decompiler*

http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~cristina/dcc.html

*rec 2.1 - reverse engineering compiler*


http://www.backerstreet.com/rec/rec.htm

nhưng kết quả có lẽ chẵng giống như bạn mong muốn đâu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
cách tốt nhất là ngồi viết code thui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tindaica

> đại ca nào có chương trình convert từ file application (của c) qua file source (của c),bác nào pro giúp với! thank nhìu


hiện nay chưa có soft nào như thế cả. chỉ có convert (chính xác là dịch ngược) disassembly cho ra hợp ngữ thôi.

nếu là ngôn ngữ delphi thì có dede dịch ngược file exe ra file nguồn
vbasic thì có vb decompilite

vả lại nếu có thể convert appplication sang file nguồn thì bạn cũng đừng nghĩ rằng mình có thể convert đc vì bạn phải unpack các file application trong nhiều trg` hợp.

----------

